# Real deal no equipment, K9PS in Ark



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

The dog is Quinn GSD the agitator is Matt Davis, the exercise is Civil Agitation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0NsKFISVWE


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Wow, its great to see these "real dog", "real world" exercises Butch. I'd be worried one of those darn ball crazy sport dogs would have bit that,,,, decoy,,,,,, right in the chest.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

wow..............................


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve Strom said:


> Wow, its great to see these "real dog", "real world" exercises Butch. I'd be worried one of those darn ball crazy sport dogs would have bit that,,,, decoy,,,,,, right in the chest.


Or his stick. Almost lost that stick. Crazy stick drive there


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

But thanks for sharing Butch


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k Can someone tell me how is that different from anyone's basic way of working a dog's civil side....or learned behavior that has nothing to do with being civil? :-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> wow..............................



Awe struck ain'tcha? :grin:


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Awe struck ain'tcha? :grin:


The beer vendor in the background is clapping.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

that dude trusts that handler.... 110% jeez.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Awe struck ain'tcha? :grin:


Me too, I can't believe that You Tube didn't make them put a disclaimer "these are professional dog trainers don't try this at home" on the video. Wow 40 seconds of aggression and the dog still had the control to not nail the dumb as a rock "decoy" in the tit when he got too close. Interesting that the event was held in an arena. Is that so the BS would be less obvious?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

You didnt mind the avoidence behaviour on the dog Butch?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> You didnt mind the avoidence behaviour on the dog Butch?



:-k :-k Poor editing? :twisted:


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> You didnt mind the avoidence behaviour on the dog Butch?



which part of the video, Chris ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Colin Chin said:


> which part of the video, Chris ?



Not Chris but it's about 8 seconds in when the "helper" throws water in the dog's face. I suspect if you get to the hose in this dog's yard you'd have complete control.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Not Chris but it's about 8 seconds in when the "helper" throws water in the dog's face. I suspect if you get to the hose in this dog's yard you'd have complete control.


Thanks, Bob. I suspect it was at that water moment. The dog recovered eventually. Does that ok in working dog context ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It could just mean the dog hasn't been proofed off of water in the face OR it means the dog has a problem with water in it's face. It "recovered" when the water stopped. Not ideal for a PPD.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> It could just mean the dog hasn't been proofed off of water in the face OR it means the dog has a problem with water in it's face. It "recovered" when the water stopped. Not ideal for a PPD.


For PPD purpose, do you condition the dog from young since puppyhood ? Or the pup has to be neutral towards water attack ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't do PPD but a good dog should be prepared for just about anything you can think of.
In some sports, Mondio for example, the handlers have no idea what their dogs will be exposed to. Jumping over fire, going through water hoses, you name it. 
A GOOD dog can handle anything if brought up and worked properly.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

just to clarify here.

Was this scenario named "real deal" or is the dog being labeled as the real deal?


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

If the dog keeps the agitator from marking the handler with the chalk ball on the end of the stick, the dog is considered the real deal... 

Conversely, since the agitator isn't wearing any protection, and therefore could get bitten, the scenario is considered the real deal...

As I understood it back in the day, it was a "Meet a bad guy anywhere and your dog should keep him/her away from you." No gunfire.

I assume Butch will correct me if I'm wrong.:?:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> If the dog keeps the agitator from marking the handler with the chalk ball on the end of the stick, the dog is considered the real deal...
> 
> Conversely, since the agitator isn't wearing any protection, and therefore could get bitten, the scenario is considered the real deal...
> 
> ...


thanks Tim...


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

pure entertainment, these threads


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Nearly lost his tit! Hahaha nearly lost his balls more like!


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Colin Chin said:


> For PPD purpose, do you condition the dog from young since puppyhood ? Or the pup has to be neutral towards water attack ?



For my own dog, I prefer him to ignore just about anything. The only time he was stumped was the first time he was in a fend off with two large cardboard boxes, so after he couldn't get the bite the first time, he grabbed the box, turned his head and spit it out then took the bite. 
Lunging back 2-3 feet would be unacceptable to me. Would I take him off the work for it? No, but he'd be getting LOTS of bite/hose work lol

Course, bulldogs have a different mentality at times and not much bothers them when they are working.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Tim, yes you got it all right. Chris, its not up to me to judge the dogs or their behavior, and I don't know what the judges scored this dog. 

Ideal would be a dog that wont back down from a flame thrower (though his career would be very short) but the reason behind the exercise, as Tim said, is to come up with different, but real life distractions at every event. 

Matt, yeah that one was a little close, which is why I put it up, as Angie said "pure entertainment"


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> Ideal would be a dog that wont back down from a flame thrower (though his career would be very short) *but the reason behind the exercise, as Tim said, is to come up with different, but real life distractions at every event.*
> 
> Don't put Side Show Barker words in my mouth Butch. As for a "Real Deal Scenario" most untrained Yorkies would do a better job at that "exercise." Boy, that cup of water sure is a distraction...
> 
> Matt, yeah that one was a little close, which is why I put it up, as Angie said *"pure entertainment"*


I too think Angie had it right about this thread. That's ALL it is. Your potatoes have no meat.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> Chris, its not up to me to judge the dogs or their behavior, and I don't know what the judges scored this dog.


That isn't you in the cowboy hat and teal shirt?
Who is it? Who was the judge? Doesn't K9 ProSports keep records of the trial scores?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Butch Cappel said:


> Matt, yeah that one was a little close, which is why I put it up, as Angie said "pure entertainment"


pure entertainment? So the idea is just fun and games with dogs? Make believe? And no expectation of anything outside of an "entertainment" value? No intent on anything more serious? Boy, am I in the wrong field. I need to change my gig to this sport dog thing and get paid for providing entertainment.


----------

